# Need DBMS by Navathe Solution [Official OR Non-Official]



## veddotcom (Apr 1, 2009)

Any1 Can Help Me? Thanks.


----------



## Pragadheesh (Apr 2, 2009)

try googling

or

*www.amazon.co.uk/Fundamentals-Database-Systems-International-Elmasri/dp/0321204484


----------

